# remington express 870 Magnum



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just bought today


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks good, I have one in 20 ga. and its a workhorse. There easy to repair, they just work.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

wonderful shotgun. Used one for duck hunting many years back in Oklahoma. Never gave me any problems.


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Can't beat the price only 200 very clean


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

More 870s out there than all of them combined believe it or not....I love mine workhorse of a firearm imo.......


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ready for some hogs deer's and some turkeys this yr


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Love my 870, hunted with it for 20 years and can't ever remember a jam.


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

At $200.00you did not buy it you flat azz stole it from the seller, you should feel shame and guilty an wish to dispose of this gun in post haste to first one that offers you 210.00 Me LOL no you have a Gun that will last a lifetime

Enjoy it stay safe Hot Rail


----------

